# prehung interior door issue, springs back



## jhubert (Dec 29, 2008)

I am hanging a six panel oak prehung door. I have the hinge side level and plumb and drove 2 1/2" screws in through a couple of the hinge screw locations. The problem is when I close the door it wants to spring back a few inches. Actually if I push the door into the jamb up against the stop and quickly let go it pops back 4 inches. There is some sort of torsion loading up in the door when it is closed all the way into the jamb. Is there a general issue that would be causing this I should looking for, or do I just leave it and nail it in place?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You have shimmed it too tightly. The shims need to keep the jambs square to the door and not taper in/out too much. Sometimes over torquing the screws can do it too.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed.. The jamb may be level and plumb, but you "sucked" the back side of the jamb over too far with those screws. Back those screws off and shim so that there is a consistent gap between the jamb and door (from inside to outside), and you should be fine.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

What is most likely happening is that your door is binding when it shuts. 

Look at the hinge side when you shut it, does the wood of the door edge touch the jamb before it is completely closed?

Does one or more hinges move just as the door starts to bind?

If so, the hinge mortises may be too deep, or the hinge side of the jamb may not be square to the opening, or twisted.

You don't always need to rehang the door. Sometimes you can put a small cardboard shim behind the hinges on the door or the jamb to move the door out away from the jamb to stop the binding. Don't use more than two pieces of cardboard though. If it needs to be shimmed more then that you need to rehang,


----------

